# my scorpion is not moving



## yokkohmorata (Aug 8, 2009)

my scorpion is not moving..5mins ago..its tail is laid back..whats wrong with that?any idea?

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 8, 2009)

tail is laying down flat behind it on the ground?  If it stays that way for a couple of days, it may be dead.  But I wouldn't rule out pre-moult without more info.  Is this a possibility?  anyone else?



yokkohmorata said:


> my scorpion is not moving..5mins ago..its tail is laid back..whats wrong with that?any idea?


----------



## Vidaro (Aug 8, 2009)

if u think its dead it probably is...premolt doesnt stop the scorp from reacting + if it was going for a molt it would have mooved by now.Im preety sure u tried to get a reaction from it by touching it or blowing on it, if nothing happend, im sorry...


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't know about that vidaro.  One of the first scorpions I had, I made that mistake, it wouldn't move for nothing.  It was still alive though, and molted later that night.  I am glad I didn't spear it as I was ready to.


----------



## calum (Aug 8, 2009)

scorpions in very heavy premoult may not respond to external stimuli.. in the few hours just before a moult begins, they usually lay completely still, you can prod them and they won't move. 

but if it is not in premoult (and maybe even if it is..) it doesn't sound too good.


----------



## Memento (Aug 8, 2009)

My rule of thumb:  If it doesn't stink, it's not dead.

Wait a couple of days.  If it starts to smell bad, then it's dead.


----------



## yokkohmorata (Aug 8, 2009)

Memento said:


> My rule of thumb:  If it doesn't stink, it's not dead.
> 
> Wait a couple of days.  If it starts to smell bad, then it's dead.


how many days?


----------



## yokkohmorata (Aug 8, 2009)

its laid back and not moving..


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 8, 2009)

Until it starts to stink.


----------



## whitewolf (Aug 8, 2009)

too fuzzy. just let it be 48-72 hours pretend it doesn't exist. If it starts to smell bad, is covered in grain mites, or looks squishy remove it. It sound mean but let nature run it's course if it's molting you can kill it messing with it. If it's dead there's nothing you can do. It happens it sounds mean but it happens.


----------



## yokkohmorata (Aug 8, 2009)

what its smells like?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 8, 2009)

Rotten....


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 8, 2009)

To be more specific, it will smell like a dead animal.


----------



## whitewolf (Aug 8, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> To be more specific, it will smell like a dead animal.


Funk. nasty. gross. barf. all good ways to describe it.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 8, 2009)

Not barf, barf has this sourness to it.


----------



## Kathy (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh, I hope he is okay, but I think the odds are not so good.


----------



## whitewolf (Aug 8, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> Not barf, barf has this sourness to it.


not smells like barf the action.


----------



## KyuZo (Aug 8, 2009)

I am sorry, but from what you describe doesn't sound very good.  it's done.  

one of mine is in the process of molting right now and it moved around earlier.


----------



## rd_07 (Aug 9, 2009)

can you get a better pic? it looks dead if its still not moving
is that h.longimanus? slings of this kind moves a lot


----------



## racer 6 (Aug 9, 2009)

come to think of it, that DOES look like a h. longimanus..

mine froze a bit before molting, as it's doing right now.. its tail was down, yes, but it falls down one side of the body (not towards the rear, very much unlike yours) plus it never touched the ground..AND it responds to stimulus, runs away from movement of any sort.

give it as much time, well, as much time as it needs to stink like a dead mouse. then you can maybe use it as fertilizer for your mom's flower box. kidding. 

good luck though.


----------



## writh (Aug 9, 2009)

Ive had 4 emperor scorpions die on me since 2003 I've noticed that they only die above their substrate, and when they molt its always been in their burrow...


----------



## yokkohmorata (Aug 10, 2009)

damn its dead...

ants all over its body..

in 1 month,3 scorpions past away...=(


----------



## Selket (Aug 10, 2009)

sorry about your loss


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 10, 2009)

sorry about that bud.  that's not very good luck.  Keep your chin up, and give it another shot.


----------



## Kathy (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh, I was kind of expecting that.  Mail him to whitewolf so he can be memorialized.  :O


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 10, 2009)

He's in the Phillipines. 
I doubt anybody would go through all those customs and stff just to mail someone a dead scorp.


----------



## Kathy (Aug 10, 2009)

Warren, can't you take a joke??  Knock it off or you are going to be in a lot more PAIN than you are now.      What is stff?


----------



## KyuZo (Aug 10, 2009)

whitewolf is a chick.  

stff is stuff


----------



## Kathy (Aug 10, 2009)

I think Warren meant the poster with the dead scorpion.  Yeah, I know it is stuff, it's just that little "B" likes to correct every typo I make - so that is payback.  Almost time to go scorpion hunting.  I wish I could find someone to walk the desert with me but I'm too chicken by myself.  No one I know will join me, those wimps.


----------



## whitewolf (Aug 10, 2009)

KyuZo said:


> whitewolf is a chick.
> 
> stff is stuff


Right... And I love stuff. LOL.;P 

No really I don't think I'd pay that shipping.
<Edit> I'd so get busted on that one. LOL. Sides girl at post office holds my stuff ransome so she can see it. LOL. We end up evacuating the post office. Ma Ha Ha...


----------

